# Solved: Unable to add NEW record in Access 2007 Form



## jlamare (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi!
I'm a newbie to Access 2007, have done programming prior to retiring. Everything I read suggests that Access is EZ for data entry. but I must be doing something wrong. Have the relationships of 3 tables established, query works fine, form pulls up data that I manually input into the 3 tables, BUT I can't figure out how to add a new record using the form. 

I've build various forms using only one table, multiple tables, query based on 1 table, query based on 2 tables, query based on 3 tables. All the queries work pulling up existing data. I've build forms one each of these queries as well as using the tables directly, but all the forms show me all the records in the database, but don't allow me to enter a new record. Any suggestions? 

Thought this was going to be ez, but have spent hours and hours working on building a data entry form with zero to show for my effort. Any suggestions??? 
Thanks,
jlamare

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 840 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 5 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3839 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4250, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 715301 MB, Free - 689565 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., M4A88TD-M/USB3, Rev X.0x, MF70B1G05300297
Antivirus: None
Also use System Mechanic Pro


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

jlamare, welcome to the Forum.
It is not normal to have one form to update 3 tables, normally you would use one main table & 2 subforms.
Have you checked the Form's Properties?
Especially check that the "Allow Additions" is set to "Yes".
Also check that you can add a record in the Query to ensure that you have an Updatable Recordset.
You should also check your Table relationships are set to allow additions, ie they are not 1 to 1.
Each table should have it's own autonumber KEY field and the Sub tables should have key fields to hold the value of the key field in the main table.


----------



## jlamare (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi OBP!
"Allow Additions" is set to "Yes" and tblGuests uses an autonumber Primary key, GuestID, and the other 2 tables, tblReservationRequests and tblGuestAddresses both have GuestID as foreign key, which resulted in one-to-many. I don't know how to "check that you can add a record in the Query to ensure that you have an Updatable Recordset" or how to "check your Table relationships are set to allow additions" Looks like I need to do more reading. The two books that I am using are, Microsoft Access 2007 Inside Out and Mastering Microsoft Office Access 2007 Development. Think I made some assumptions when I volunteered to develope this Assess application for my daughter's business, that aren't valid. Knew I was going to have a steep learning curve, but thought I could, at least create a data entry form easily. Will experiment with using one main table and 2 subforms and let forum know my results. Thanks for your suggestions - as least now I know I was on the wrong track with trying to update 3 tables using one form. jlamare


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

If you need more assistance let me know, I can't work with Access 2007 but I can work with Access 2000-2003, which you can convert your database to.

Your Table relationships sound perfect for adding/editing records.

To check a query open it manually and just edit a record or add new one.


----------



## jlamare (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi! Thanks for the guidance - it worked. Now I need to "clean it up" to make it look better. Thanks for the offer for additional help - I'm sure I'll take you up on it later thru this process. Trying to figure out as much as I can on my own, but I can only beat myself up so long before I need to reach out for some help. jlamare
_when we cease to learn, we cease to live_...


----------

